# rena filstar xp3



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Alright... so I have two rena filstar xp3's on my 125 gallon tank and I was cleaning them out and putting mew media in them and when I was finally done with both of them I hooked them back to the hoses and turned them on.. that was at 2pm yesterday.. I got off of work at midnight and came home to a half flooded room. The water was soaked in teh carpet pretty bad. I was shittin cause I thought the tank was leaking and a eventual tank blowout... after some investation I found a small stream of water leaving the top part of the filter where the motor hooks up to the main part of the canister. it has slowly leaked ten hours. I turned that filter off and disconnected it and put it in my bathroom til I could look at it today.................................. WELL I tear it apart and find nothingwrong at all. The rubber gasket that seals the canister to the motor is still there and looks fine. so I put it back together and hook it back up to the tank. at first everything seems fine and then 1 hour later i look to make sure it wasn't leaking and sure enough it was leaking again... except this time both of my freakin filter are leaking in the same place.... BTW the filters are no more then 3 months old. I now have a tank with 4 pygos inside with no running filter.. the only thing keeping the water cirulating is a powerhead. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem. tomorrow I am going to call the rena company and see what needs to be done and if by some miracle they will fix it or whatever... I am really pissed right now.. I spend alot of money buying those filters and now I dont have anything keeping my rank going. So what do you guys think????


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wow.

now im really f*cking glad that i returned the xp3 before using it on my tank...

i wasnt happy with the quality of those top parts...

eheim ftw!!

that f*ckin sucks about your filters though. a similar thing happened to me a couple of years ago. i came home to the sound of a waterfall. went downstairs, and the tank had about 5 inches of water in the bottom. the rest was on the floor. the HOB filter had for some reason completely overflowed and dumped water for a while...until it went below the intake the the filter shut off.lol


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

hitler said:


> Alright... so I have two rena filstar xp3's on my 125 gallon tank and I was cleaning them out and putting mew media in them and when I was finally done with both of them I hooked them back to the hoses and turned them on.. that was at 2pm yesterday.. I got off of work at midnight and came home to a half flooded room. The water was soaked in teh carpet pretty bad. I was shittin cause I thought the tank was leaking and a eventual tank blowout... after some investation I found a small stream of water leaving the top part of the filter where the motor hooks up to the main part of the canister. it has slowly leaked ten hours. I turned that filter off and disconnected it and put it in my bathroom til I could look at it today.................................. WELL I tear it apart and find nothingwrong at all. The rubber gasket that seals the canister to the motor is still there and looks fine. so I put it back together and hook it back up to the tank. at first everything seems fine and then 1 hour later i look to make sure it wasn't leaking and sure enough it was leaking again... except this time both of my freakin filter are leaking in the same place.... BTW the filters are no more then 3 months old. I now have a tank with 4 pygos inside with no running filter.. the only thing keeping the water cirulating is a powerhead. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem. tomorrow I am going to call the rena company and see what needs to be done and if by some miracle they will fix it or whatever... I am really pissed right now.. I spend alot of money buying those filters and now I dont have anything keeping my rank going. So what do you guys think????


i also bought 2 xp3's for my 125g..only one of them was leaking for me..i noticed that the one that was leaking was packed with alot of mechanical filtration..while the other one wasnt leaking (it is mostly full of biological filtration)..so i looked through the manual (page 18)and it says that if i cut the hose to short then that will create tension on the quick-disconnect..or if the filter is more than 55" below the water level then i should raise it..so i did both:..changed the hoses to its original length and raised the filter by putting a box under the filter to raise it..

so here are two things to check:
1. are the hoses cut too short?
2. is the filter way below the water level?

heres what to do for both:
1. get new hoses and dont cut it at all..just let it dangle or whatever..
2. raise the filter by using a box like i did..

if these two dont work then maybe its because of the media you put in it..when i changed most of my mechanical filtration (foam pads) to biological filtration (ceramic rings, stars, etc..)..then that also caused less tension in the filter..water was easily flowing through the hoses and didnt have a hard time trying to get out because of the foam pads..i think the foam pads caused so much tension that the water going through the hose wasnt enough so it had to get out somewhere else wich was through the motor housing where the cord is..

well i hope i helped!..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Make sure when you put the top part on (before you clamp it down) that it's seated correctly. I always wiggle mine around to make sure all the seals are lined up correctly.
I run 3 XP3s and have never had a leak problem.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ILLdose13 said:


> so here are two things to check:
> 1. are the hoses cut too short?
> 2. is the filter way below the water level?
> 
> ...


Indeed, check those things first. If the hoses dont seat properly, it will leak.

I love my XP3's ftw!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

ILLdose13 said:


> Alright... so I have two rena filstar xp3's on my 125 gallon tank and I was cleaning them out and putting mew media in them and when I was finally done with both of them I hooked them back to the hoses and turned them on.. that was at 2pm yesterday.. I got off of work at midnight and came home to a half flooded room. The water was soaked in teh carpet pretty bad. I was shittin cause I thought the tank was leaking and a eventual tank blowout... after some investation I found a small stream of water leaving the top part of the filter where the motor hooks up to the main part of the canister. it has slowly leaked ten hours. I turned that filter off and disconnected it and put it in my bathroom til I could look at it today.................................. WELL I tear it apart and find nothingwrong at all. The rubber gasket that seals the canister to the motor is still there and looks fine. so I put it back together and hook it back up to the tank. at first everything seems fine and then 1 hour later i look to make sure it wasn't leaking and sure enough it was leaking again... except this time both of my freakin filter are leaking in the same place.... BTW the filters are no more then 3 months old. I now have a tank with 4 pygos inside with no running filter.. the only thing keeping the water cirulating is a powerhead. I am wondering if anyone else has had this problem. tomorrow I am going to call the rena company and see what needs to be done and if by some miracle they will fix it or whatever... I am really pissed right now.. I spend alot of money buying those filters and now I dont have anything keeping my rank going. So what do you guys think????


i also bought 2 xp3's for my 125g..only one of them was leaking for me..i noticed that the one that was leaking was packed with alot of mechanical filtration..while the other one wasnt leaking (it is mostly full of biological filtration)..so i looked through the manual (page 18)and it says that if i cut the hose to short then that will create tension on the quick-disconnect..or if the filter is more than 55" below the water level then i should raise it..so i did both:..changed the hoses to its original length and raised the filter by putting a box under the filter to raise it..

so here are two things to check:
1. are the hoses cut too short?
2. is the filter way below the water level?

heres what to do for both:
1. get new hoses and dont cut it at all..just let it dangle or whatever..
2. raise the filter by using a box like i did..

if these two dont work then maybe its because of the media you put in it..when i changed most of my mechanical filtration (foam pads) to biological filtration (ceramic rings, stars, etc..)..then that also caused less tension in the filter..water was easily flowing through the hoses and didnt have a hard time trying to get out because of the foam pads..i think the foam pads caused so much tension that the water going through the hose wasnt enough so it had to get out somewhere else wich was through the motor housing where the cord is..

well i hope i helped!..








[/quote]

Thanks for everyones hwlp.. I work on them today and the hoses on one were a little snug so I moved them to release some tension, I then noticed they were not filling up all the way so I put a little bit of water in them and it stopped.. the second I had to open up and put the tray back in and I worked on the hoses and not neither of them leak... thanks once again to everyones help.. now I got to get the damn fish water smell out of my carpet!!!!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

hitler said:


> Thanks for everyones hwlp.. I work on them today and the hoses on one were a little snug so I moved them to release some tension, I then noticed they were not filling up all the way so I put a little bit of water in them and it stopped.. the second I had to open up and put the tray back in and I worked on the hoses and not neither of them leak... thanks once again to everyones help.. now I got to get the damn fish water smell out of my carpet!!!!


thats good to know youre not having a leak problem anymore!..and about the carpet i dont know what to say!..haha


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

congratz on the successful fix... woot!


----------

